# Has a mythical beast turned up in Texas?



## phreak0ut (Sep 2, 2007)

This is really strange. If you have heard about the legend of the "Chupakabra", you might just well believe it. This animal looks really strange, ugly and downright creepy! There's one thing left to say. There's something out there. Read more about the animal here


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 2, 2007)

urban legend... phreah0utt's already freaked out 
a dog did a boar.. & this chupakabra(it should b called boardo) came into existance


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2007)

Lol i can remember a Dexter's lab episode abt the chupakabra..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

^^^^

Yup, long back when I saw saw that Cortoon I hear about that, Chupakabra, its nothing more than a urban legend,  and commonlly used to make people feel sorry for their Lie 

like last time When DreamHost had a server problem many poeple wrote to dreamhost before DreamHost can come out with a Official responce that "Customers thought may be this time DreamHost will tell us that Chupakabra eat their Servers"


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 2, 2007)

hey i was too goin to post this thread :shocked:


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 2, 2007)

damn tats a ugly thing, looks like a rotten boar, is she sure she found it next day not after next month or so


----------



## praka123 (Sep 3, 2007)

^remember monkey man rumors in delhi some yrs back ?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like dog head.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 3, 2007)

^may be a Thylacine-Tasmanian tiger(extinct?) 
*www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2005/05/14/thylacine1_wideweb__430x305.jpg
read:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tasmanian_tiger


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

^^ I think Tasmanian tiger is found only in Australia


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^^^^
tasmania?

its a *boardo*... as i said first


----------



## codred (Sep 4, 2007)

yep its certainly not Tasmanian tiger.. but it does look like an ancient wild dog..


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 4, 2007)

^^^^^ a dog or a hog?


----------



## codred (Sep 4, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^
> its a *boardo*...



wotz boardo???


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 4, 2007)

ajib daastaan hai ye....


these things are mainly crap.dont know how so called scientific,advance thinker Americans have fallen prey to these things


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 4, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^may be a Thylacine-Tasmanian tiger(extinct?)
> *www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2005/05/14/thylacine1_wideweb__430x305.jpg
> read:
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tasmanian_tiger



 Definitely its Tasmanian Tiger, according to biologist it is extinct now.

Chupakabra is one of most widely reported mythical creature around the world first reported in Chile then Mexico  in 1990......i dont know how many of u know this,during the period of 1994-1996 typical Chupakabra attack  was reported  here in kerala....in my home town ernakulam(cochin) district,one of the most frightening days in my life. It started after some goats were found dead with whole blood drained and there were only some holes in the dead body...during the course first 2 months 20-30 goats and  Cows were found dead in similar way it continued for 4 mnths ,frequency of attack varied during the next 2 years....local news papers blamed a physco and some said abt unknown creatures...thanks to  not so bothered gvt officials the source was never found....still today i feel insecure when i go to my home town.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 5, 2007)

^I remember.this is not only in Ernakulam dist,in thrissur,Idukki,kottayam districts too this is reported.even reported from villages near to my town.

but another rumor(or reality) is that two grown up leopards escaped from the owner's bungalow(who secretly got other wild pets too) in Kaloor village near Vazhakulam and the Leopards are reportedly sited almost every part of Muvatupuzha taluka.l heard these leopards were domesticated and are brought back from Muvattupuzha river bank near ooramana village by the owners(isnt it illegal?).so many ppl were reporting this.
while the goat sucker too was reported.(still reporting from many eastern parts of the district,but ppl are silent most of teh time)


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 5, 2007)

^The frequency of attack was in its peak during 1995....n then didn't heard much abt it


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 5, 2007)

codred said:
			
		

> wotz boardo???


*BOAR*_DO_(G)


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Sep 18, 2007)

whoa.........is that true praka123..????I pass thru MVPA to go 2 MAC,kothamangalam......nd i Live @Thodupuzha.....neighbours hai nah..........


----------



## praka123 (Sep 19, 2007)

^these things are quiet old(93-98 era!)now a days no such rumors.although i read in newspaper there's  dingo's or wolf's eating cattles in Elanji near piravom in newspaper.one thing to see is these areas are NOT  forest or have nearby forests!
and if ur from TDPA u may be a kid that time,but ask some senior ppl about kaloor kochukudyil family secretly have leopards etc back 10 yrs.
while goat-sucker thing is reported from high-range areas afaik.


----------

